# MSP Trooper injured in TT crash



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

Say a prayer. 








Driver to face charges after tractor-trailer crashes into cruiser, seriously injures trooper on I-95 in Weston


WESTON, MASS. (WHDH) - The driver of a tractor-trailer that crashed into a cruiser on Interstate 95 in Weston, seriously injuring a trooper late Tuesday...




whdh.com


----------



## DPH1992 (Mar 29, 2019)

Sooty said:


> Say a prayer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Christ, lucky to be alive. 

Saw some Suffolk County Sheriff cruisers at a detail last night at the Williams Tunnel, can’t remember the last time I saw that, if ever.


----------



## KPD54 (Oct 30, 2020)

DPH1992 said:


> Christ, lucky to be alive.
> 
> Saw some Suffolk County Sheriff cruisers at a detail last night at the Williams Tunnel, can’t remember the last time I saw that, if ever.


i took a drive down to MA to visit the folks the other day, saw worcester and middlesex county deputies on details.


----------



## DPH1992 (Mar 29, 2019)

KPD54 said:


> i took a drive down to MA to visit the folks the other day, saw worcester and middlesex county deputies on details.


Sign of the staffing problems they’re having, not helping when they’re getting slammed by idiots who can’t drive.


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Praying for a speedy and full recovery!🙏💙🙏


----------



## EJS12213 (Jul 13, 2008)

DPH1992 said:


> Christ, lucky to be alive.
> 
> Saw some Suffolk County Sheriff cruisers at a detail last night at the Williams Tunnel, can’t remember the last time I saw that, if ever.


I have seen it a lot. Leaving Boston I see Suffolk County followed by several Local PD's doing traffic details at night on 90. Also on 93 and 95 south of Boston I see Norfolk County and the local PD's down that way doing them. It seems to mostly be the late night details they cover.


----------



## DPH1992 (Mar 29, 2019)

EJS12213 said:


> I have seen it a lot. Leaving Boston I see Suffolk County followed by several Local PD's doing traffic details at night on 90. Also on 93 and 95 south of Boston I see Norfolk County and the local PD's down that way doing them. It seems to mostly be the late night details they cover.


Yeah I’ve seen Norfolk County a couple times when I leave town too, but Suffolk County was a first in the city (highway albeit). Gotta get some bodies in that academy stat!


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

DPH1992 said:


> Sign of the staffing problems they’re having, not helping when they’re getting slammed by idiots who can’t drive.


It's nothing new, they've always reached out to Sheriffs and locals. Might be the staffing issues... plus working in Suffolk county isn't safe because of the DA.


----------



## DPH1992 (Mar 29, 2019)

Sooty said:


> It's nothing new, they've always reached out to Sheriffs and locals. Might be the staffing issues... plus working in Suffolk county isn't safe because of the DA.


Believe me, I know her well being on in Boston.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

Hoping for a speedy recovery! God bless 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Any update on the Trooper?


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

RodneyFarva said:


> Any update on the Trooper?


They're not likely to share that.


----------

